# Tăng kích thước tự nhiên vòng 1 cấp tốc từ "lép xẹp" lên 90cm dễ dàng nhờ cách này



## vietmom (11/8/18)

Trọn bộ các cách giúp cho vòng 1 căng tròn cấp tốc hoàn toàn không đụng chạm dao kéo và có thể áp dụng ngay tại nhà.

Vòng 1 nở nang và hấp dẫn luôn là mơ ước của hầu hết các chị em. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng có một thân hình đẹp bẩm sinh cũng như một số đo vòng ngực hoàn hảo. Do đó, nhiều chị em đã tìm đến phương pháp nhân tạo để thêm tự tin và lôi cuốn hơn. Dù vậy, biến chứng hậu phẫu thuật vòng 1 hay cuộc sống sau khi lạm dụng thẩm mỹ cũng là vấn đề lớn khiến các cô gái e ngại.

Nếu bạn chưa đủ can đảm để "trùng tu" vòng 1 bằng phương pháp thẩm mỹ hoặc muốn sở hữu vẻ đẹp tự nhiên, đây là các phương pháp tăng kích thước vòng 1 nhanh chóng và vô cùng đơn giản.

*1. "Nâng cấp" vòng 1 với chế độ ăn uống nhiều loại đậu, hạt*

Từ lâu, các loại đậu, hạt được xem là "thần dược" để mang lại cho bạn gái vòng 1 nở nang. Trong đó đậu nành chính là thực phẩm siêu cấp tăng trưởng vòng một. Với hàm lượng giàu phytotrogens, loại hóc môn này sẽ tác động trực tiếp vào sự tăng trưởng vòng ngực. Ngoài ra, đây còn là loại thực phẩm có  khả năng chống bệnh ung thư vú tốt.

Các loại bột ngũ cốc, bột đậu theo đó sẽ là "cứu tinh" hiệu quả cho vòng 1 "lép xẹp" của bạn. Bởi trong ngũ cốc có nhiều dưỡng chất làm tăng nội tiết tố nữ, không chỉ giúp tăng kích thước vòng 1, mà còn nuôi dưỡng làn da trắng mịn và tươi trẻ.

_



_
_ Uống bột đậu mỗi sáng là bí quyết tăng size vòng 1 cấp tốc, sau 1 tháng có thể lên đến 90cm._
​*2. Tăng kích thước vòng 1 nhờ  đu đủ xanh*
Ngoài bột đậu, đu đủ xanh cũng là loại trái cây thiên nhiên có tác dụng tăng kích thước vòng 1 vô cùng nhanh chóng. Nguyên nhân vì trong đu đủ xanh có một loại enzyme giúp kích thích sản sinh ra phytotrogens làm tăng size "núi đôi". Theo khoa học, hoạt chất trong loại quả này không chỉ ngăn ngừa ung thư vú mà còn kích thích tăng size vòng 1.

Ngoài ra, đu đủ còn cung cấp các loại vitamin A cho mắt giúp sáng mắt, vitamin C tăng cường sức đề kháng cho cơ thể, vitamin E làm đẹp da, dưỡng da. Nhờ đó, hệ miễn dịch cơ thể sẽ được tăng cường và nguy cơ lão hóa sẽ bị ngăn chặn.

_



_
_Để đạt hiệu quả tăng size vòng 1 lên 90 cm trong vòng 1 tháng, mỗi ngày bạn hãy uống 1 ly sinh tố đu đủ xanh vào buổi tối trước khi ngủ._
​*3. Tăng size vòng 1 nhờ trứng gà *
Vì vòng 1 được tạo thành từ các mô mỡ nên chế độ ăn uống hợp lý sẽ làm kích cỡ ngực phát triển. Một trong những điều quan trọng dành cho người có vòng 1 khiêm tốn là nên sử dụng thường xuyên trứng gà ta. Trong trứng gà chứa nhiều protein giúp tăng sản sinh cơ, từ đó giúp size vòng 1 tăng lên nhanh chóng và trở nên săn chắc, căng tròn.

_



_
_Để chế biến các món với trứng, bạn có thể làm soda trứng gà hoặc hấp cách thủy để vừa giúp cho vòng 1 nảy nở hơn nhưng lại không làm tăng cân._
​*4. Tạm biệt vòng 1 khiêm tốn bằng các bài tập thể dục cho ngực như nâng tạ, chống đẩy *
Tập thể dục là một trong những cách giúp cho vòng ngực phát triển vì có khả năng hình thành các cơ ngực, cũng như các mô tuyến vú và mô mỡ trong ngực của bạn. Nếu áp dụng các bài tập đơn giản, các chuyển động đó sẽ tác động đến cơ quan xung quanh ngực mà làm tăng số đo vòng 1 và săn chắc hơn.

_



_
_Không cần vận động nhiều nhưng đòi hỏi khả năng điều hòa hơi thở tốt, những bài tập nâng cơ ngực vô cùng đơn giản và có thể thực hiện tại nhà. _
​Một trong những bài tập thể dục hiệu quả chính là chống đẩy. Bởi thực hiện chống đẩy sẽ tác động trực tiếp nhất đến các cơ xung quanh ngực. Bạn có thể thực hiện chống đẩy với tự thế song song với sàn nhà hoặc chống đẩy với tường. Ngoài ra, việc nâng tạ cũng góp phần lớn để giúp cho vòng 1 trở nên hấp dẫn hơn mà không nhờ đến "dao kéo". 

*5. Massage vòng 1 đúng cách sẽ giúp cho cơ ngực phát triển*
Nếu máu huyết lưu thông tốt, vòng 1 sẽ có màu trắng hồng tự nhiên cũng như hỗ trợ việc tăng kích cỡ tốt hơn. Do đó, massage ngực từ 5-10 phút vào buổi sáng khi thức dậy và mỗi tối trước khi ngủ là cách làm tăng vòng 1 ở tuổi dậy hiệu quả. 

Đầu tiên, hãy nâng ngực trái bằng tay trái và nâng ngực phải của bạn bằng tay phải. Cùng lúc đó, thực hiện động tác nâng lên xuống nhẹ nhàng, tốc độ khoảng 2 - 3 lần mỗi giây.






Duy trì các bài tập mát xa ngực hằng ngày nếu các bạn muốn sở hữu vòng 1 hoàn hảo hấp dẫn trong một thời gian ngắn. ​
_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

